# Recovering data from itunes



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys,

my laptop containing a backup of my iphone is giving trouble
it keeps shutting down after a few minutes, its screen is broken and lose and i have no interest in fixing it
i just want to take the hard drive out, slave it, and copy data to my other laptop.
is there a way to copy stuff from itunes?, i know you can copy itunes music folder
but what about contacts, messages etc etc

please let me know
thanks

pk


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

anybody???


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If the computer only has a backup, then all the original information is on the iPhone. Get the laptop fixed. Restore your iTunes backup to the repaired or replaced laptop, and then sync the iPhone.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> is there a way to copy stuff from itunes?, i know you can copy itunes music folder
> but what about contacts, messages etc etc


If iTunes has saved that information, either as part of a backup or separately (if that can be done), then it must be in file(s) or the Registry. It's not the type of information that should be in the Registry, so I am figuring file(s). Files can be copied so I would say that stuff can be copied.

Are we to assume that the iPhone needs to be restored from the backup? If so, you have little choice but to make an effort to copy. If the iPhone is actually up to date why not just back it up to your working computer and forget the old backup?


----------

